# Ranger



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Playing on Lucy, and Cash's favorite field.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Lovely pic. I love pictures of running Vs as one can see the ears flapping in the wind. So cute!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

texasred said:


> Playing on Lucy, and Cash's favorite field.


It looks like a Great place for a V to run and play... I can see why it was a favorite... it will most likely be one of Rangers favorites too!
How is he doing with his anxiety... I had a thought earlier about separation anxiety and I wondered if it has anything to do with food... ?? My dogs have always
been fed at the same time every day, 6-6;30 am and 3;30-4 pm like clock work, and they will either wake me, or come get me to let me know it is that time of day.
I have never had a dog with SA. Now that said... if for some reason I am late getting home say I don't make it till 6pm... Guaranteed Pearl will get into mischief... 
pull stuff off the counters, get into the trash, etc. and she will scold me severely, letting me know she is NOT happy. 
Just suppose a pup from early on never knows when it is going to get fed ( it may be fed each day) but a varying times, so it may go hours each day in
a state of hunger. Never knowing when the meal will be produced.
It just made me think that this could be enough for a pup to develop a fear that it does not know when it will be fed again, and project that fear on to the 
absence of the master.

Just thinking


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's very slow progress with him, but he's had progress.
His was at the point you could be home, but if he couldn't touch you he would tremble. Then the panting, and drooling would start. Panic would follow, and he would lose all controll.
We are at a point, that he can lay by himself in a determined place calmly. I can do things in the house, and go in and out the front door. We are up to 15 minutes at a time, with him staying relaxed, and on the Place command. 

Basically we have been practicing him being to settle on his own with me home. Hopefully one day he can do it without someone in the house. But his problems may be above my knowledge.

His temperament is so excellent in every other way. I sure hope he can overcome it.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so happy you are making progress!!! He seems like such a great dog!! 
I just posted in a separate thread, about Zeke and the "Mat" command, You have the "Place" command... this is so new to me, I had
never heard of this. It must be much more common then I thought. The only similar command we ever used was " go to your bed" but the Place, & Mat 
are so much more versatile.

I Pray Ranger continues to make strides.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the Place, and Mat command are are really the same thing. Other than the Place command being in one spot.
The dog learning to relax in a spot chosen by us. 
With Ranger we do happy treat training outside, or other places. Changing the Place training to calm, no treat, or happy dance/voice for a good job has helped. Just a calm release word, and a touch on his side. Because he now knows the command. I don't reissue the command if he goes to move. I just take him by the collar, walk him back to the spot.


It's so hard to tell the difference between SA. And someone that just needs to work with the dog/pup, when it's described on a forum. The actions of the dog sound a like. Even a dog throwing a tantrum, and one in panic mode can be described in the same way.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ...
> His was at the point you could be home, but if he couldn't touch you he ...


OMG - it's amazing that you could handle that. It would be like conjoined. It's just in the house that he's like that?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It was only inside the house. Outside he would run around and play. Like a lot of vizslas, you have to be out there with him.
He's been with me over a month. Teaching him to settle on place, has helped him when he is just hanging out. 
He doesn't try to stay as attached to you now, and can lay watching you.
He will even stay in bed for a few minutes alone, when I get up in the morning. 
I was shocked, the first morning he did it.

At times I wonder what I got myself into.
Other times I see him wanting, and trying very hard to learn anything I'm teaching him. And think he should be here.
Even if we get to the point he can be alone for some periods of time. All of that could be undone, if he went to a new home. There's a chance this foster will never leave. I knew he would probably be a long term foster, before I agreed to take him.

So I have my hands full with him, Abbey, and June. Plus I'm pulling a Weimar Lab mix from the shelter on Monday. She will only be with me till Wednesday night, before she heads to Dallas. 
Please just let her like other dogs. 
She was found as a starving stray, but was chipped. After a few calls from the shelter, her owners blocked the calls.

Picture of Ranger at Pups on the Patio. 

And Bailey's shelter picture.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ... There's a chance this foster will never leave. ...


Well, that wouldn't be so bad would it? It would only be right that you would get the benefit of all your work.


> ...
> After a few calls from the shelter, her owners blocked the calls.
> ...


Somebody should go egg their house.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Somebody should go egg their house.


Or leave bags of the dog's poop by the door :devil


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

pez999 said:


> Or leave bags of the dog's poop by the door :devil



I try very hard to not judge.
The first pictures I saw of her was when she was still a stray, and someone had put out food for her.
The owners could have at least signed her over to the shelter, when they called.
We could have then pulled, and had her vetted sooner.
With them just blocking the calls, she had to stay on a 72 hour stray hold.

She's very skinny. We don't yet know her age, or if she is heart worm positive.
I know Cane Rosso Rescue is loaded down with Harvey dogs, but I had to ask 'Is there any room at the Inn?" 
Sometimes it doesn't hurt to post it on the founders Facebook page. 
Something I don't normally ask, if I can't foster. I could only offer to pull, take to vet, and transport this one. 
They put out the word for fosters, and within a hour I was told YES.
I can't say enough about the big hearted people that run this rescue.

The picture of Ranger at Pups on the patio, was at a Cane Rosso restaurant.
It was to raise money for The Vizsla Rescue of Texas.
If your ever in Texas, look up the location of the restaurants.
Good food, and dog friendly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@tknafox2
Keeping his food schedule the same is worth a try. It's the one thing I sometimes slack on. If one of the dogs goes sniffing around the food container early, they get fed a hour early.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

texasred said:


> It was only inside the house. Outside he would run around and play. Like a lot of vizslas, you have to be out there with him.
> He's been with me over a month. Teaching him to settle on place, has helped him when he is just hanging out.
> He doesn't try to stay as attached to you now, and can lay watching you.
> He will even stay in bed for a few minutes alone, when I get up in the morning.
> ...


She is home with me.
Fully vetted, and we washed that shelter dog smell off her. She looks so much happier.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What a cute girl! I'm sure she's excited to get regular meals again. How's she doing around the other dogs?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We've had them close, but not interacting yet. My husband tore a calf muscle, and I like to have a extra person doing introductions. He's on crutches, so not a lot of help. She really isn't paying any attention to them. She just wants us to play with her. Switching out who's crated, or who's leashed with us for today. 
Maybe one of my daughters wants to walk dogs with me tomorrow. The introductions go better when they get to figure each other out away from home.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So glad that he's making some progress! It's a slow road for sure but I'm sure with consistency and patience he'll come a long way. Penny knows Place and it has really helped her with her fear issues. When I see that she's starting to struggle with her fear I tell her to Place and once she's in her spot I can see her relaxing and feeling more safe. 

It's amazing how sensitive these dogs can be. With all of these fires here in CA, it's very smoky in my area and it's freaking Cash out. He's glued to my side and this morning when I had to go to work he was visibly shaking when he realized I was getting ready to leave. You never know what little thing might upset them. Luckily for Cash, usually a little cuddle will get him past it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Those fires sound horrible. 
Cash is right, smelling smoke is something to worry about in my book.

Ranger spent 30 minutes in the house without stress, while I was outside.
Keep hoping these small steps will lead to bigger ones.

Bailey headed to Dallas on Wednesday.


----------

